# lacing



## tsettles (Sep 19, 2001)

Someone once told me that you can vary your lacing depending on whether you are goin up, going down or walking on flat terrain.  But...I can't remember how?


----------



## RJ (Sep 19, 2001)

Try this:
click


----------

